# CIGARfest 2008



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

:woohoo:

*113 Days To Go! ! ! ! !*

Saturday May 3rd 2008

Lots of events going on that week as well at that weekend......

:woohoo:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

just ordered my ticket


didn't ask the wife either, just did it. :twisted:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm getting mine very soon...they said it will be a couple of weeks before they go out to the general public...I'll have mine WAY before then. Planning to play golf on Friday too. 

I was going for the 10AM deal...a little more money...but after what we did last year...I need more excitement ( no offense...:lol


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I went with the V.I.H ticket. Don't need the whole brunch thing. 

One thing I noticed is the events kind of suck compared to last year. No CAO late night party, no poker party and the golf isn't even sponsored by a cigar maker.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Yeah I noticed that...downsizing??? :roll: 

Come to think of it..as I type this, I might not golf that Friday and take the wife and kids to Hershey.... :shock:


----------



## dullard (Jan 25, 2006)

Guess Mom wasn't right....I'm not special (no pre-purchase email) :sad: 
I have to grab my tix when they go on sale to the public.  

See you all there again (hopefully). 
Still doing the family weekend there Anton?


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I really want to go but am unable to :bawling: . Things are a little tight after the holidays and it would require me taking off at least one day from work (I work on Saturdays and Sundays). Also it is about a 4 hour drive each way. Maybe I'll be able to go next year.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

dullard said:


> Guess Mom wasn't right....I'm not special (no pre-purchase email) :sad:
> I have to grab my tix when they go on sale to the public.
> 
> See you all there again (hopefully).
> Still doing the family weekend there Anton?


I sent you the link, but it seems all the pre-sale tickets are going.

Not sure if Heidi and Emily are coming. The following week is Vegas and it might be too much.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

damn it i cant make it... im either going to be.

A) Living in a tent at my annual training for the nation guard

or 

B) Be in Jacksonville for a conference for work..... 

I'm hoping for option B at this point


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

*108 DTG*

Got my ticket yesterday!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

You guys got a link to this thing? I dunno bout making the whole thing, but I could maybe drive down for a day or something?


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

These are advanced tickets, which means a subset of people who went last year are getting the opportunity t get tickets early. They go on sale in a week or so on the CI website. Best thing is to check back often. They sold 2000 tickets in 9 days


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Ah, ok. So do they sell tickets for like one day or something? What do the tickets go for roughly? This might be a tough sell for the g/f compared to just having guys up & doing our own thing...but I might be able to pull it off if I plan ahead enough...maybe.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

$95 for the Event

$35 for a round of golf at the Resort. 

There are several other events at the main CI store, but I'm opting out of them....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

K...so other meeting you fine gents, what exactly can I expect out of that $95? Help me sell this to the woman guys, or I'm gonna be on the outside lookin in :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

The icon diappeared from my accounbt, but from memory:

30-40 cigars from sponsor companys (most if not all are premium)
A gift ( lat two years running it has been a duffel bag - o carry all your smokes in.

A BBQ Pig Roast - great food!

Micro Breweries - give samples away and you can buy their brand too

Live Music - don't remember the group, but they were Great!

Raffles - to win some pretty cool stuff....a Harley, tour to South America to a tobacco plantation and factory, humidors, box of smokes...pretty much a good cross-section

Many vendors run discounts on their merchandise and cigars.

Any of these guys could be there...my friend got Rocky to sign a box of smokes he bought..

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA ... 6,,00.html

And of course, the Tailgate party that starts it all off...Thanks to Anton and his strategically parked SUV...:smile:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

For those of you who haven't been or may have forgotten about CigarFest, go back to the CigarFest 2006 and CigarFest 2007 threads. They pretty much sum up the day.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Wow :shock: Ok, I'll start workin on her now for that...it does sound awesome. This is down near Philly, right???


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

In the Poconos north of Harrisburg


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Aw heck, that's even better...that's only like 90 minutes or so from me :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

16 days 15 hours and counting....

http://www.cigarfest.org/

I'd like to get a count on who is planning to attend... I'm rolling in early Saturday morning and planning to stay for the Breakfast at the CI Super Store Sunday morning...

Here is a summary of events:

*Don Pepin Garcia Event*

Thursday, May 1st (4pm-10pm)	
CI Super-Store (Rt. 191 Bethlehem)

Meet cigar legend Jose 'Don Pepin' Garcia and save big on his exceptional and top-rated cigars. Special event-only samplers abound. This event is free and open to the public.

*La Aurora Event *

Friday, May 2nd (10am-7pm)	
CI Downtown Store

Join José Blanco as he showcases the brand new 5 Vegas Limitada '08 at CI's Main Street store in historic downtown Bethlehem along with fantastic deals on La Aurora's finest blends, copious quantities of Presidente beer, familiar faces and a blending seminar courtesy of Señor Blanco....what more could you ask for? This event is free. Sign up today at the Downtown Store or call 610-419-2076 to reserve your spot for a private seminar with José Blanco, and discover the creation process of 5 Vegas Limitada '08 by tasting 5 sample cigars. There will only be five seminars and spots are limited!

*Tabacalera Perdomo Event	*

Friday, May 2nd (10am-7pm)	
CI Super-Store (Rt. 191 Bethlehem)

Say hello to our good friend Nick Perdomo at CI's annual monstrous Perdomo event. This free extravaganza is your chance to enjoy tasty fresh-rolled Perdomo cigars, challenge Nick's legendary firm handshake, and take advantage of ridiculous one-day only special offers on Perdomo cigars!

*Cusano Jazz Jam *

Friday, May 2 (9pm-Midnight)	
Split Rock Ballroom

Join the boys from Cusano for an evening of jazz and comraderie. Lew Leabman will be providing the musical entertainment for a relaxing evening with cigars and friends. This event is free and open to the public. Present your CigarFest credentials and get a free Cusano cigar. Of course, if you fail to purchase the unusually deep discounted Cusano sampler they are featuring that evening, we may take you out behind the woodshed and issue you a good learnin'. I kid, I kid. Come relax with Mike and Joe Cusano and their merry band of cohorts.

*Drew Estate "After Fest"	* 
Saturday, May 3rd (9pm-midnight)	
Split Rock Ballroom

The wild-eyed crew from Drew Estate will be hosting late night following the epic main event that is CI's CigarFest. Just present your CigarFest hand stamp and you'll gain admission gratis. A great way to cap off a great weekend. See you there!

*CI Pancake Breakfast	*
Sunday, May 4th, (9am-12pm)	
CI Super-Store

Does too much herfin' make you hungry? Stop by the CI Super-Store Sunday morning, from 9am to 12pm, for a pancake breakfast made by CI's very own 'Cook', Señor Mat! Bring the corresponding coupon found in your CigarFest goodie bag to enjoy a freshly made hot breakfast served at the mecca of premium handmade cigars.

ALL these events are *FREE*!!! See you THERE!!! :banana:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I might go for the pancake breakfast.

Mmmmm pancakes.

Also a good excuse to see the store.

Still this years events suck compared to last year. Golf outing, CAO after party, poker night.. all at the fest instead of the retail shop.

Did you get your tickets yet? They were supposed to ship last week but I don't have mine yet.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Not ONLY will I look cool...it also gets me some free smokes at the door....:woohoo:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I got one too. When did your tickets arrive?


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Anton said:


> I got one too. When did your tickets arrive?


They arrived last Thursday. I agree...last year shaped up better than this year. I was really looking forward to the Golf Tourny. The pancakes are a good excuse for me to visit the new store... :lol: , so I'll get up early to head out to breakfast and most likely come back with something ...:roll:. I plan to head back home late on Sunday afternoon.

My friend who was going to attend, had a heart attack a couple of weeks ago, so he's out. I am going to spend some time visiting him and his wife that weekend as well.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Sparhawk said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > I got one too. When did your tickets arrive?
> ...


does that mean someone has an extra ticket? I can relieve you of that if you want.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

sorry, no...taken


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

with less than 2 weeks to go now, should we make this a sticky?


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

*9 days*

:woohoo:

Who besides Anton and me (from CR) is going to Cigar :smoke: fest????


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I WISH I was going, but I can't make it.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

to update, I got my VIH ticket in the mail. Booyah!


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be looking for you guys there. My first CFest, WAHOO!

-JT


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm planning on getting there Saturday around noon. The wife and kid are coming along too, but they will keep some distance from the herf. We have a room for the night at the Split Rock resort and will be around if anyone is staying in town that night.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm rolling into Harrisburg around 9-10 AM on Sat morning and will be up at Split Rock some time after 12. 

I am staying with a friend in Middleton Sat night (a few mins south of Harrisburg. ) Planning to meet up Sunday morning for that Breakfast at CI...

I gotta be back in U-town by 3-4 on Sunday for a birthday party - or rather to rescue my son from a 'princess' party with a gaggle of 8 year old girls...:wink:


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

I will be attending also, my second one. I will be getting there about 12:30, have to work in the morning.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I already have JT's cell, and I had Toby's at one time, but can't find it. If anyone wants to meet up for a smoke/beer/soda before the event, shoot me a PM with your contact info.

Brian from the NE herf will be there too.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

PM sent Anton, but I don't have an indication that it really got sent...


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

29 hours and counting.....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

you VIH this year?


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Anton said:


> you VIH this year?


Sadly, No....you'd think I'd learn from last year.....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Sparhawk said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > you VIH this year?
> ...


I'm the only VIH in my group, so I'll probably go in halfway through VIH and hit the big tables that get crowded. Then I can hang with my buds for the rest.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

this time tomorrow the Non-Important Herfers will be getting ready to enter the Fest.

I will be nursing my hernia from carrying so many cigars from the VIH lines. 8)


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Anton said:


> this time tomorrow the Non-Important Herfers will be getting ready to enter the Fest.
> 
> I will be nursing my hernia from carrying so many cigars from the VIH lines. 8)


LOL!


----------



## Bcalabrese (Jan 18, 2006)

Just got back from Cigarfest 08. Its been a fun day. We walked out with a good 60 smokes, another travel bag, ashtray, and xikar lighter. It was good to see you Toby, Tim and JT again.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Bcalabrese said:


> Just got back from Cigarfest 08. Its been a fun day. We walked out with a good 60 smokes, another travel bag, ashtray, and xikar lighter. It was good to see you Toby, Tim and JT again.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

pictures of the goods to follow.


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice meeting up again guys. I found Sparhawk, or really he found me. He called and he says where you at, and I says in the food tent, the little guy guy jumping up and down waiving his hands. He says there you are, and I says great. And the rest is posted above and history.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

CIGARfest '08. It's a family event.


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Anton, Nice looking family. You are blessed.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> CIGARfest '08. It's a family event.


Damn!!!.... look at those baby blue's.....

Very Blessed Anthony.........


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Anton's family were VERY patient through the whole foggy cold windy Pre-game event...Indeed you are blessed.

CIGARFEST according to Toby...










CIGARFEST 08 was AWESOME! Even we lowlifes that had to wait until 3:00 to enter still had a great time.

A little Pre-game activities a la Bcalabrese and Anton










We headed in and it seems not as crowded as last year..with the same amount of tickets sold. BTW, 1500 tickets sold in 10 Mins ! ! !

Onward to the festivities!





































Refreshments for the parched souls that needed it&#8230;They were SOOO thoughtful :roll:



















They fed us like last year&#8230;GREAT BBQ and all the trimmings!! The same Blues band was there from last year and were jamming!



















We met *the* Carlos Torano and his top #2 guy&#8230;GREAT guy. He likes CigarFest because it's more relaxed and he can talk to a lot more people. Anton has a better pic:










Post game activities - I met Crider and MRider at Brannigans on 2nd st&#8230;I showed off my booty..(scared the bejezus outta of college girls&#8230;.:biglaugh: ) to The Riders - yeah&#8230;they were jealous&#8230;and surprised as I was that we scored so many smokes&#8230;WAY more than last year.. My pic came out dark, so I didn't upload it. Nice to finally meet You guys!! Planning a swing by to HB in June&#8230;

More Post Game &#8230;Pancake Breakfast @ CI Super Store in Bethlehem PA&#8230; :woohoo:























































Some of the gimmies and purchases to the day. Everyone got the duffel bag loaded with the CigarFest 08 Humidor stuff with smokes, and a really cool ashtray. Grabbed all the Gurkha Expedition Churchills they had (only 13) for a friend and a hand full of Maduros for my neighbor.










The lighter on the left was a freebie for walking in with the CI 08 shirt ( along with 3 other smokes&#8230; and the one of the right was a $15 single torch I picked up at the venue.










We had a GREAT time&#8230;.Nice seeing the guys from CR, hanging out, having a few smokes&#8230;.only 364 days until the next one!!!!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Great pictures, fellas!!!! Thanks for sharing!!! Jeez I am jealous as hell that Toby got to hang out with Anton, Brian, & Zito & then Chris & Michele too!! Man I am ready to go back to PA for another Herf!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

the smokes


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for posting them! It looks like a great time was had, I wish I could have made it.

Great family photo Anthony!

I agree with Andy, I'm ready for antoher HERF as well.

Toby, I saw that you might be planning another trip to Harrisburg in June. I am trying to make it up there sometime this summer as well, maybe we can meet up with Chris and Michele and have a few smokes and a meal together.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Awesome pics guys. Thanks. I'll have to make that one next year.

The family looks great Anton.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I will not miss CigarFest next year...can't believe I didn't get tickets this year :sad: It was great meeting Toby for a smoke Saturday night...we did find out that it's a little bit quieter in the back room on Saturday nights than where we sat when all you guys were in for the HERF 2 weeks ago :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Great shots Anton. Thanks for sharing. My poor Rangers just did not have the stuff yesterday. Does that mean I will go with Philty. NOT. Ha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

A couple of catch up pics...

The inside of the Nub










A Rocky Patel giveaway at the CI Super Store. Walked in and a guy gifted me the Cinco Vegas Gold Robusto and told me "This is a very good 'Breakfast Smoke' " ......I thought Duh...!! It went well with the pancakes!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Damn, almost forgot to post a Thank You to Toby! :lol: Toby gifted me one of the lighters he got at CigarFest as well as a pair of cigars...a Fonseca Habana Seleccion and a Cusano 18 maddy. That Fonseca was delicious! Thanks again Toby!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Cigarfest 2008 - In Conclusion

I think that CI did a great job with Cigarfest this year. They improved it greatly upon previous years by stagering the attendies more. Basically, if you attended the Pre-Event Brunch, you could get in at Noon (not sure how many brunch tickets they sold but I know it was a very limited amount), next the VIH tickets (limited to 500) got to go in at 1, then finally at 3 the remaining attendies got to go through (total attendies for all tickets was 2000).

I had a VIH ticket, but I waited till around 2 to go in (didn't want to deal with the line so I just strolled on it). Most booths didn't have lines at all. I was able to walk right up to the bigger booths like CAO, Perdomo, Rocky Patel, 5 Vegas and DRew Estate without any wait. Only 2 lines had any wait at all and that was because "celebs" were signing autographs. By 3:30, I had actually gone through all of the booths as well as rolled my own cigar (which was the longest wait of the day because only 10 people did it at a time and it took about 15-20 minutes a group).

By that time, it did feel a little more crowded, so I took this time to see if our room was ready and got checked in. By the time I got back, it had really thinned out again. It seemed with the way people were staggered, that once they got through the booths, they moved on. With people clearing out, we are able to actually talk to some of these cigar makers for more than 5 seconds. Of all of them Carlos Torano was by far the nicest. He actually wanted to get our opinions and was excited to hear what we liked/disliked.

As you may have seen by the pics, the haul this year was massive and most of them were top tier smokes. Graycliffs, Perdomo, CAO, Nub, Rocky Patel, Punch, Ashton, La Aurora and many others were collected at the herf. Many also had a 2nd cigar available if you brought back the nub of the first one they handed out.

Overall, I thought it was a great event. Great products and less lines compared to last year. Can't wait for '09


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Anton said:


> Cigarfest 2008 - In Conclusion
> 
> I think that CI did a great job with Cigarfest this year. They improved it greatly upon previous years by stagering the attendies more. Basically, if you attended the Pre-Event Brunch, you could get in at Noon (not sure how many brunch tickets they sold but I know it was a very limited amount), next the VIH tickets (limited to 500) got to go in at 1, then finally at 3 the remaining attendies got to go through (total attendies for all tickets was 2000).
> 
> ...


Nice sum-up Anton. Thanks.


----------

